# What's in your deviled eggs?



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

Whats in your deviled eggs, besides the usual eggs, mustard, mayo, s&p and paprika?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 6, 2008)

I put chopped crabmeat in mine.  Yum.


----------



## QSis (Apr 6, 2008)

Bacon and chives

Lee


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 6, 2008)

Um, that's it. Nothing more. Just what you listed. In fact remove the s&p. Time to do an Internet search for something more daring? Kick it up a notch Emeril!

Now, boy do I feel plain here, hmm the crab idea sounds good...


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 6, 2008)

I like finely chopped dill pickles in mine


----------



## babetoo (Apr 6, 2008)

have a grandson, grown, that loves deviled eggs. he likes them the old fashioned way so the basic recipe is how i make em.


babe


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 6, 2008)

Mayo, mustard, a few drops of tabasco, salt and pepper. I then like to garnish with tiny slices of pickle, pimento, olive slices, parsley sprigs and paprika. Not all garnishes at once unless you want to. Oh and sometimes if you can get it caviar or the cheap red caviar


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> Whats in your deviled eggs, besides the usual eggs, mustard, mayo, s&p and paprika?



Bingo - I also use a little juice from some pickle relish but that's not all the time.  I like my deviled eggs basic.  Boring I know - but that's just one thing that has to be the same - especially at holiday time and 4th of July


----------



## bigjimbray (Apr 6, 2008)

Its funny when you make them and no matter what you put in them you never make enough. you seem to think I should have made some more.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 6, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> Whats in your deviled eggs, besides the usual eggs, mustard, mayo, s&p and paprika?


 

Just that.. but I top them with bacon or green onions.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

bigjimbray said:


> Its funny when you make them and no matter what you put in them you never make enough. you seem to think I should have made some more.



I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They are always the first thing to go at any picnic.....it doesn't matter how many you have!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 6, 2008)

Amen!! OK, so I don't feel so plain and boring now!


----------



## sattie (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet relish that has been blended smooth into the yolks, mustard, mayo, salt and pepper.  The tobasco option sounds really nice, I use tobasco in my mustard potato salad!


----------



## miniman (Apr 7, 2008)

Cayenne can add a little more kick when used instead of paprika. I sometimes also put in finely chopped onion.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 7, 2008)

has no one added frank's to their devilled eggs?

for shame! foooorrrrrr shaaaaaaame!


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 7, 2008)

We added some wasabi mayo to them at Easter.  Wow, they were good!


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 7, 2008)

I generally use the basics and a few 'chefy' ones-whatever my heart desires-usually some heat to them... I agree w/bigjim-make 'em-take'em and they are the first thing to go at a gathering...cheap and easy


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 7, 2008)

depends on the day but mayo spicy mustard s&p and paprika are standards.

maybe bacon, or pickle relish, or smoked salmon or blue or feta cheese.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 7, 2008)

a bit of horseradish


----------



## RPMcMurphy (Apr 7, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> a bit of horseradish



and some chives, some white wine vinegar.


----------



## middie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mayo, mustard, white vinegar, juice of sweet pickles, celery salt and paprika.


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great responses. 
*Katie E*- I like the crab meat suggestion, will have to try that sometime.
*OSis*- I used your bacon idea, didn't have any chives.
*Maverick*- We usually have the plain ones, but tonight I wanted something different.
*GotGarlic*-I forgot the pickles.
*Babe*- that is our usual also.
*jpmcgrew*- I like all of your suggestions except the cavier and tobasco, DW can't have spicy things.
*kitchenelf*- I agree with the usual stuff at gatherings, if I took anything different they would throw rocks at me. LOL
*bigjimbray*- I agree, just about everyone likes deviled eggs.
*pdswife*- I like the bacon, didn't have any green onions.
*sattie*- have to leave the spicy things out, I will add them later for me.
*miniman-*I like onions DW doesn't. RE
*buckytom*-I love franks, but...........have to fix things without a lot of spice.
*Loprraine*- I have never had wasabi mayo, is that spicy?
*Chef Mark*- again the spicy thing for DW.
*Robo410*- I like the smoked salmon idea, that's something we could try in the future.
*bethzaring*- I like horseradish, DW doesn't.
*RPMcMurphy*- nice spread!
*middie*- Celery salt would have been nice, just didn't think of that.

This is what I ended up adding to mine last night. Mustard, mayo, bacon pieces, cheddar cheese and sour cream, then sprinkled paprika on top. They were a hit, but not a replacement for the plain ol' boring usual way.

Again thanks so much for input from all of you. JD


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 7, 2008)

Beachcomber, don't give up on the tabasco just yet a few drops wont make it spicy but will help bring out the flavor


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 7, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Beachcomber, don't give up on the tabasco just yet a few drops wont make it spicy but will help bring out the flavor



Personally I love Tabasco, but I respect DW's tastes when I prepare dishes and omit any kind of spicy ingredients.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 24, 2008)

olives, mustard, vinegar, oil,  salt and pepper
*OR*
mashed tuna flakes, oil, lemon juice, black pepper


----------



## Lisa Breuer (Apr 30, 2008)

Pickle relish!  I beat the daylights out of the yolk/mayo/mustard/ketchup and s&p mix with my Braun handmixer, then add pickle relish.  Durkee's sauce is good, and I can see where the other stuff mentioned above would be fun too!


----------



## Nancy Jane (Apr 30, 2008)

Cedar board smoked salmon, fresh dill and a bit of grated cucumber.  Watch the wetness factor with the dressing elements with this one.


----------



## Lisa Breuer (Apr 30, 2008)

YUM YUM YUM!!!


----------

